# ضبط النفس



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

_هزم الاسكندر و جيوشه اليونانية العالم المعروف في أيامه ، و لكونه مقداما و جسورا ، فان الاسكندر كان واحدا من القلائل فى التاريخ الذي استحق أن يسمى " الأكبر " 

عادة لم يكن الغضب جزءا من طبيعة الاسكندر . و مع ذلك فانه في عدة مرات في حياته ، هزمته حدة طبعه بطريقة مأسوية . في واحدة من تلك المناسبات ، كان كليتس و هو صديق حميم للاسكندر و قائد كبير فى جيشه  ، بدأ كليتس يسخر من الإمبراطور أمام رجاله ، و عندما أعماه الغضب ، خطف الاسكندر رمحا من واحد من جنوده و قذفه بقوة نحو كليتس ، اخذ رمحه حياة صديق طفولته .

و لقد تبع غضبه هذا ندما شديدا . شل الشعور بالذنب تفكير الاسكندر ، فحاول ان يقتل نفسه بنفس الرمح ، و لكن رجاله منعوه ، و رقد الاسكندر على فراش المرض عدة أيام ، لقد هزم الاسكندر الأكبر كثير من المدن و لكنه فشل ان يقهر نفسه .

و على مدى التاريخ ، فان كثيرين دمروا حياتهم لانه كان ينقصهم ضبط النفس . تقدم لنا رسالة يعقوب علاجا مجربا و ثبت نجاحه  " ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا في الاستماع . مبطئا في التكلم . مبطئا في الغضب " 

كن مسرعا في الاستماع .

يقول الأطباء النفسانيون لنا أن الاستماع من المحتمل أن يكون ابسط طريقة و اكثر فعالية لمساعدة الناس القلقين . أن الاستماع الهزيل يسبب تبديدا في التعليم و الصناعة . و تنتهي آلاف الزيجات كل عام لان الزوج و الزوجة توقفا عن استماع إلى بعضهما البعض .

من المحزن أن نفشل في الاستماع لبعضنا البعض و لكن الأمر يعتبر مميتا من الناحية الأبدية عندما نفشل في الاستماع إلى الله .

كن مبطئا في التكلم 

يبدو أن كل واحد عنده شئ يقوله . ذات مرة قال زينون الفيلسوف القديم " نحن لنا أذنان و فم واحد ن لهذا السبب ، يجب أن نصغي ضعف الوقت الذي نتكلم فيه " أنها نصيحة جيدة ، قال سليمان في سفر الأمثال " من يحفظ فمه و لسانه ، يحفظ من الضيقات نفسه " 

كن مبطئا في الغضب 

غضب الإنسان يعوق عمل الله، فعندما يفقد شخص أعصابه ، فانه يفقد القدرة على التفكير السليم و عمل قرارات متوازنة .

لذلك فانه من الصواب أن نكون مسرعين في الاستماع ....مبطئين في التكلم ...و مبطئين في الغضب​_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي توووني علي موضوعك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

_


mikel coco قال:



*مرسي توووني علي موضوعك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اللى ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا توني *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

_


candy shop قال:



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوره كتييييير_​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

_


mero_engel قال:



*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا توني *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على تقيمك ومرورك
مشكوره كتيييير_​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*9/10*

صحيح 
الكلام الكثير يوقعنا فى اخطاء فى بعض الاحيان 
الغضب يشل التفكير والعقل 
الاستماع يعطى فرصة لنا لفهم وجهت نظر الشخص المقابل بشكل صحيح

  " ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا في الاستماع . مبطئا في التكلم . مبطئا في الغضب " _
_آية فى منتهى الجمال 

شكرا ليك تونى تون على الموضوع الرائع والمهم


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جامد يا تونى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 9/10*

_


extreemfxtrader قال:



صحيح 
الكلام الكثير يوقعنا فى اخطاء فى بعض الاحيان 
الغضب يشل التفكير والعقل 
الاستماع يعطى فرصة لنا لفهم وجهت نظر الشخص المقابل بشكل صحيح

  " ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا في الاستماع . مبطئا في التكلم . مبطئا في الغضب " 
آية فى منتهى الجمال 

شكرا ليك تونى تون على الموضوع الرائع والمهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مدخلتك ومرورك الجميل
مشكووووور كتيييييير_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع جامد يا تونى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير يا مان على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك الجميل
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2009)

*ضبط النفس*​​​





هزم الاسكندر و جيوشه اليونانية العالم المعروف في أيامه ، و لكونه مقداما و جسورا ، فان الاسكندر كان واحدا من القلائل فى التاريخ الذي استحق أن يسمى " الأكبر " ​​​

عادة لم يكن الغضب جزءا من طبيعة الاسكندر . و مع ذلك فانه في عدة مرات في حياته ، هزمته حدة طبعه بطريقة مأسوية . في واحدة من تلك المناسبات ، كان كليتس و هو صديق حميم للاسكندر و قائد كبير فى جيشه  ، بدأ كليتس يسخر من الإمبراطور أمام رجاله ، و عندما أعماه الغضب ، خطف الاسكندر رمحا من واحد من جنوده و قذفه بقوة نحو كليتس ، اخذ رمحه حياة صديق طفولته .​​​

و لقد تبع غضبه هذا ندما شديدا . شل الشعور بالذنب تفكير الاسكندر ، فحاول ان يقتل نفسه بنفس الرمح ، و لكن رجاله منعوه ، و رقد الاسكندر على فراش المرض عدة أيام ، لقد هزم الاسكندر الأكبر كثير من المدن و لكنه فشل ان يقهر نفسه .​​​

و على مدى التاريخ ، فان كثيرين دمروا حياتهم لانه كان ينقصهم ضبط النفس . تقدم لنا رسالة يعقوب علاجا مجربا و ثبت نجاحه  " ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا في الاستماع . مبطئا في التكلم . مبطئا في الغضب " ​​​

*كن مسرعا في الاستماع .*​​​

يقول الأطباء النفسانيون لنا أن الاستماع من المحتمل أن يكون ابسط طريقة و اكثر فعالية لمساعدة الناس القلقين . أن الاستماع الهزيل يسبب تبديدا في التعليم و الصناعة . و تنتهي آلاف الزيجات كل عام لان الزوج و الزوجة توقفا عن استماع إلى بعضهما البعض .​​​

من المحزن أن نفشل في الاستماع لبعضنا البعض و لكن الأمر يعتبر مميتا من الناحية الأبدية عندما نفشل في الاستماع إلى الله .​​​

*كن مبطئا في التكلم *​​​

يبدو أن كل واحد عنده شئ يقوله . ذات مرة قال زينون الفيلسوف القديم " نحن لنا أذنان و فم واحد ن لهذا السبب ، يجب أن نصغي ضعف الوقت الذي نتكلم فيه " أنها نصيحة جيدة ، قال سليمان في سفر الأمثال " من يحفظ فمه و لسانه ، يحفظ من الضيقات نفسه " ​​​

*كن مبطئا في الغضب*​​​

غضب الإنسان يعوق عمل الله، فعندما يفقد شخص أعصابه ، فانه يفقد القدرة على التفكير السليم و عمل قرارات متوازنة .​​​لذلك فانه من الصواب أن نكون مسرعين في الاستماع ....مبطئين في التكلم ...و مبطئين في الغضب . 

​​​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)

غضب الإنسان يعوق عمل الله، فعندما يفقد شخص أعصابه ، فانه يفقد القدرة على التفكير السليم و عمل قرارات متوازنة .

*come with me*

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد

شكررررااا اخي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

​


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> غضب الإنسان يعوق عمل الله، فعندما يفقد شخص أعصابه ، فانه يفقد القدرة على التفكير السليم و عمل قرارات متوازنة .​
> 
> *come with me*​
> 
> ...


*ميرسى اخى الغالى على مرورك وكلمتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وصدقنى بستمتع جدا بتواصلك معانا*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائــــــــــــع يا جوجو


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائــــــــــــع يا جوجو


*ميرسى اكتير يا كوكى على مرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد فعلا
مواقف كتير لو الاشخاص كانت مستمعة جيدة لبعضها كانت اتحلت مشاكل كتيرة 

مرسي يا جو​*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد فعلا​*
> *مواقف كتير لو الاشخاص كانت مستمعة جيدة لبعضها كانت اتحلت مشاكل كتيرة *​
> 
> *مرسي يا جو*​


*ميرسى ليكى انتى ولمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*اختنا العزيزة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مفيد

تسلم ايديك حبيبي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مفيد​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك حبيبي*​
> ...


*ميبيرسى لمرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى اخى العزيز مايكل*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## ndidi (4 مارس 2009)

*كلام سليم وحكيم...شكرا*


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2009)

ndidi قال:


> *كلام سليم وحكيم...شكرا*


*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 مارس 2009)

موضوع مهم و مفيد بالنسبالي ويارب اعمل بالنصايح دي ههههههههههه

ميرسي كتير يا جوجو​


----------



## happy angel (4 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى جوجو موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع مهم و مفيد بالنسبالي ويارب اعمل بالنصايح دي ههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> ميرسي كتير يا جوجو​


ميرسى اكتير يا فراشة بجد
وحشنا وجودك ومشاركاتك
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
سلام المسيح يملا قلبك​


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى جوجو موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا​*​
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسى اكتير يا مامتنا الجميلة على مرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


*شكرا ليك حبيبى كيرو على مرورك الجميل*
*واللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*
*​*
*​*ضبط **النفس*


هزم الاسكندر و جيوشه اليونانية العالم المعروف في أيامه ، و لكونه مقداما و جسورا ، فان الاسكندر كان واحدا من القلائل فى التاريخ الذي استحق أن يسمى " الأكبر " 
عادة لم يكن الغضب جزءا من طبيعة الاسكندر . و مع ذلك فانه في عدة مرات في حياته ، هزمته حدة طبعه بطريقة مأسوية . في واحدة من تلك المناسبات ، كان كليتس و هو صديق حميم للاسكندر و قائد كبير فى جيشه  ، بدأ كليتس يسخر من الإمبراطور أمام رجاله ، و عندما أعماه الغضب ، خطف الاسكندر رمحا من واحد من جنوده و قذفه بقوة نحو كليتس ، اخذ رمحه حياة صديق طفولته .
و لقد تبع غضبه هذا ندما شديدا . شل الشعور بالذنب تفكير الاسكندر ، فحاول ان يقتل نفسه بنفس الرمح ، و لكن رجاله منعوه ، و رقد الاسكندر على فراش المرض عدة أيام ، لقد هزم الاسكندر الأكبر كثير من المدن و لكنه فشل ان يقهر نفسه .
و على مدى التاريخ ، فان كثيرين دمروا حياتهم لانه كان ينقصهم ضبط النفس . تقدم لنا رسالة يعقوب علاجا مجربا و ثبت نجاحه  " ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا في الاستماع . مبطئا في التكلم . مبطئا في الغضب " 


*كن مسرعا في الاستماع .*


يقول الأطباء النفسانيون لنا أن الاستماع من المحتمل أن يكون ابسط طريقة و اكثر فعالية لمساعدة الناس القلقين . أن الاستماع الهزيل يسبب تبديدا في التعليم و الصناعة . و تنتهي آلاف الزيجات كل عام لان الزوج و الزوجة توقفا عن استماع إلى بعضهما البعض .
من المحزن أن نفشل في الاستماع لبعضنا البعض و لكن الأمر يعتبر مميتا من الناحية الأبدية عندما نفشل في الاستماع إلى الله .


*كن مبطئا في التكلم *


يبدو أن كل واحد عنده شئ يقوله . ذات مرة قال زينون الفيلسوف القديم " نحن لنا أذنان و فم واحد ن لهذا السبب ، يجب أن نصغي ضعف الوقت الذي نتكلم فيه " أنها نصيحة جيدة ، قال سليمان في سفر الأمثال " من يحفظ فمه و لسانه ، يحفظ من الضيقات نفسه " 


*كن مبطئا في الغضب*


غضب الإنسان يعوق عمل الله، فعندما يفقد شخص أعصابه ، فانه يفقد القدرة على التفكير السليم و عمل قرارات متوازنة .
لذلك فانه من الصواب أننكون مسرعين في الاستماع ....مبطئين في التكلم ...و مبطئين في الغضب

منقول 
​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا ببيبو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> شكرا بيبو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود



مرسي كتير ياوليم لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

>



مرسي ليكي كتير ياهابي لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> موضوع جميل يا ببيبو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



مرسي ليك كتير ياكوكو لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسي .كثير ..كم نحتاج الى ضبط النفس في كل أمر يختص بحياتنا ولا نحكم قبل أن نستمع ونتحقق من امر بشكل جيد ....


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

> ميرسي .كثير ..كم نحتاج الى ضبط النفس في كل أمر يختص بحياتنا ولا نحكم قبل أن نستمع ونتحقق من امر بشكل جيد ....



مرسي ليكي كتير ياجويفول لمرورك العطر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد يا بيبو

الرب يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## +نشأت+ (3 مايو 2009)

> من المحزن أن نفشل في الاستماع لبعضنا البعض و لكن الأمر يعتبر مميتا من الناحية الأبدية عندما نفشل في الاستماع إلى الله .


 




*شكرا ًيا بيبو على الموضوع الأكثر من رااااااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رااااااائع بوبا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## lovely dove (4 مايو 2009)

> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكراااااااااااااا كليمو كتير لمرورك
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (4 مايو 2009)

> موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد يا بيبو
> 
> الرب يباركك يا قمر



شكراااااااااااااا راجعه كتير لمرورك
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (4 مايو 2009)

> *شكرا ًيا بيبو على الموضوع الأكثر من رااااااااائع*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*



شكراااااااااااااا نشأت كتير لمرورك
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (4 مايو 2009)

*


			موضوع رااااااائع بوبا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااا روكا كتير لمرورك
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2009)

> *تقدم لنا رسالة يعقوب علاجا مجربا و ثبت نجاحه " ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا في الاستماع . مبطئا في التكلم . مبطئا في الغضب " *


 *نصايح مهمه جدااااااا
ميرسى وربنا يباكك*


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

> نصايح مهمه جدااااااا
> ميرسى وربنا يباكك



مرسي يادونا لمرورك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا لموضوعك الرائع بيبو

الرب يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> شكرا لموضوعك الرائع بيبو
> 
> الرب يباركك



مرسي ياوايت روس لمرورك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

